# Solved: Proper screen resolution not listed...



## COMA (Mar 13, 2005)

I just reformatted my computer with Windows XP Professional SP2, same version I was using previously. All th same settings, all the same hardware, etc. I used the drivers disc that came with my computer to reinstall all of my drivers. This includes the driver for my video card, NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200. When I install the drivers on this disc, I get your typical list of 4:3 resolutions. My monitor's resolution is 1440x900, which I was using just perfectly before reformatting.

I went to NVIDIA's website, had it scan my computer, and downloaded the updated driver... this went even worse; the driver it installed causes me to run only on 800x600 and 4-bit color.

I then went into Device Manager to 'Update Driver' and believe I ended up with the same drivers I started with...

ETA: Also tried this:http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/nvidia.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=2054 but to no avail.

Sparknotes version: Can't get widescreen resolutions with NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 and plug and play monitor.

Please help!


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

I guess a couple things you could try is to download the newest video driver for your card, start your computer in safe mode and uninstall/delete the video drivers you previously installed. Then install just the newest one and then reboot. 

I've ran into similar problems before and that seemed to fix the issue. Hope it helps.

Oh and another thing, does your computer have onboard video? You may want to disable it in your bios if you do first then start up windows. Then click start > run > dxdiag and click the display tab to see if the proper video card + driver is showing. If it's showing correctly then I would proceed with the above.

Calabrese


----------



## COMA (Mar 13, 2005)

I've tried several variations of your suggestion with different drivers and such with no success. I also cannot add a custom resolution in my NVIDIA Control Panel.

My graphics card and driver are both showing correctly when I run dxdiag.

I have never had this problem with past reformats. It is driving me crazy.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please list system specs, including monitor make and model. In Device manager is the monitor showing up Identified by make and model or is it showing up as a Generic Plug and Play Monitor?


----------



## COMA (Mar 13, 2005)

Belarc Advisor readout:

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) Gateway ESSEX2 4000811
System Serial Number: 0030297131
Chassis Serial Number: 0030297131
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
3.07 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Intel Corporation D845GERG3 AAC29595-101
Serial Number: ABRG32052091
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Intel Corp. RG84510A.15A.0037.P15.0304012013 04/01/2003 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
1250.25 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
1159.44 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4020B [CD-ROM drive]
JLMS XJ-HD166S [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

Generic USB CF Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 6
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device [Hard drive] (123 MB) -- drive 5
Hitachi HDT721010SLA360 [Hard drive] (1000.20 GB) -- drive 1, s/n STF607MH1JHXRW, rev ST6OA31B, SMART Status: Healthy
SanDisk Cruzer Mini USB Device (254 MB) -- drive 2
WDC WD2500JB-53EVA0 [Hard drive] (250.06 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WMAEH1171337, rev 15.05R15, SMART Status: Healthy 1024 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'J6G1' has 512 MB
Slot 'J6G2' has 512 MB 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 250.05 GB 246.98 GB free 
d: (NTFS on drive 1) 1000.20 GB 912.46 GB free

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Olivia 4/6/2009 2:45:54 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator never (admin) 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never

Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account None detected 
Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (Gateway) [Display adapter]
ViewSonic VX1945wm-3 [Monitor] (19.1"vis, s/n QCY063900959, September 2006) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 Creative SB Audigy
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device 
Communications Other Devices 
GTW V.92 Voicemodem

1394 Net Adapter 
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.3 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.1 
Physical Address: 00:07:E9:6E:22:F8

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.1.1 
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device
USB Human Interface Device (3x)
HID Keyboard Device
HID-compliant mouse
Generic USB Hub (2x)
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device (2x)
USB Root Hub (4x)

My monitor is displaying as its ViewSonic model as I installed the drivers.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Have you tried uninstalling the drivers for your video card, then running the updated drivers?


----------



## COMA (Mar 13, 2005)

I have tried a few things in that vein.

First, I tried updating to the newest drivers while I already had others installed. This resulted in the horrid 800x600/4-bit display.

Second, I tried uninstalling all display drivers and rebooting as asked. Upon reboot, Windows automatically installed drivers. These were generic 4:3 displays.

Third, I tried the second option again, but upon reboot I tried installing the newest drivers from NVIDIA. Rebooted, Windows installed the crappy generic drivers anyway.


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you have onboard video on that motherboard? If so is it disabled?

Oh and I ment...dont know if this is the way you did it but restart the computer in safe mode, remove drivers and delete them then install the latest driver (while still in safe mode) and then reboot


----------



## COMA (Mar 13, 2005)

I am not sure. How do I find this out?


----------



## COMA (Mar 13, 2005)

Aha! I have succeeded!

It turns out I did in fact need the drivers from the NVIDIA websites, but Windows was preventing me from getting them installed correctly.

I uninstalled whatever drivers I had installed, unplugged my LAN cord, and rebooted - this way, Windows couldn't install whatever the hell they wanted. Installed the drivers I downloaded from NVIDIA, rebooted, and my beautiful 1440x900 resolution was back!

Thanks for your help, guys.


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome, glad I could be of help


----------

